# 1971 evinrude 50 hp motor



## Erock (Jun 29, 2010)

thinking about buying this motor i found its a 1971 50 hp evinrude guy swears it starts its missing the starter has all the following though motor fiberglass console, power tilt, throttle stuff, steering cable. everything u need to put it in a boat except starter. motor looks good no major nicks motor looks clean wires look good looks cleaner then my 93 30 hp johnson to be honest has a crappy camo paint job though model number is 50173s . he is wanting 400 for it. is this a good price for this old of a motor or should i try to get it cheaper.

ty eric

need to let him know tomorrow so all advice would be very helpfull


----------



## Whoopbass (Jun 30, 2010)

The biggest issues with that particular motor is that is most likely has electric shift and since there is no starter who knows if it will shift or not. There's solenoids and crap in the LU so most people avoid these motors. 
They are good outboards if taken care of but a lot of them have been neglected and the LU is toast which makes it worthless.
I bought an identical motor that your looking at for $150 and the guy swears it runs great. I haven't tested it yet so I don't know if I got a good buy or a parts motor. 
I would PASS on it and get a something a few years newer since they do not have electric shift.

What kind of boat are you wanting to put this motor on? That motor uses the old style of cables and pulleys to turn the motor.

If you were near me I would sell you mine for $200 just so i wouldn't have to deal with that heavy turd.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoopbass said:


> The biggest issues with that particular motor is that is most likely has electric shift and since there is no starter who knows if it will shift or not. There's solenoids and crap in the LU so most people avoid these motors.
> They are good outboards if taken care of but a lot of them have been neglected and the LU is toast which makes it worthless.
> I bought an identical motor that your looking at for $150 and the guy swears it runs great. I haven't tested it yet so I don't know if I got a good buy or a parts motor.
> I would PASS on it and get a something a few years newer since they do not have electric shift.
> ...



Actually, you can use modern steering on that motor. Takes a little bracket, but it can be done (I've had a modern teleflex steering system hooked up to a 1971 Johnson 50). 

I definitely wouldn't buy it, for any price. Not only was that one electric shift, but the '71 - '72 motors were hydroelectric shift - basically they screwed up even worse by mating a hydraulic system to an electric shift solenoid. 

The solenoids cannot be purchase anymore, and are very likely dead, or dying, as even if kept in good condition, they will only last so long. Not to mention, you have suddenly thrown more electrical components, which are likely dead or dying, into the picture as well, all the way up into the control box.


----------



## Erock (Jun 30, 2010)

ty guys alot for all this info. being electric shift didnt even cross my mind. u guys saved me big time.


----------

